# AEP...



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Going to be hunting AEP lands next week... Could anyone give me pointers as to the best way to obtain the permit for hunting... Stores that offer it?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Just go to thier website and print one off. Then fill it out. Done.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

9Left said:


> Going to be hunting AEP lands next week... Could anyone give me pointers as to the best way to obtain the permit for hunting... Stores that offer it?


Turkey season ends on Sunday I think? Curious what are you hunting next week?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Turkey season ends on Sunday I think? Curious what are you hunting next week?


It does.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry... I'll clarify... I'll be hunting Saturday and Sunday


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you flathead for the info


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

9Left said:


> Sorry... I'll clarify... I'll be hunting Saturday and Sunday


Good luck. Let us know how you do. I wanted to get down there this season but never made it.


----------

